# 2010 Forum Awards



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Best Post Chain: *YO. What's up? Yellow.

*Funnniest Post: *"I'm calling you out."

*Worst Post:*PLL for All 4 corners diagonal swap. Edges are Perfect!   *

The Mike Hughey Award: *Mike Hughey. This covers a few categories from previous years. Second place goes out to cmhardw
 
*Funniest Thread: *Read this then this.

*Most Clueless Member: * TK 421, followed by fazdad. Really, why is he even here? There are quite a few people in this category, though. Too many to list.

*Most Notable Troll: * Serbiadude.

*Most Notable Troll Threads: *New 3x3x3 Method REALLY FAST!, and Zeroing. The latter just had an awesome ending.

*Biggest Postwhore: * ~Phoenix Death~, CubesOfTheWorld, Ranzha, etc

*Most Insane Member: * Guimond.

*Worst Grammar/spelling: * though's

*Biggest Noob: * TK 421

*Most Deserved Ban: * waffle=ijm, for too many pants

*Most Deserving of a Ban: *These guys

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas: * Meep, Dene
 
*Best Avatar(s): *The Alot Invasion

*Best Thread Title: *Speedcubin?

*Worst Thread Title:* Help

*Most pathetic cubing attempt: *LOLFMC
 
*Best Cubing Idea: *StefanPochmann and tim for dominating the world.

*Most LOL-ensuing memes: *Speedcubin, Zeroing,Orangina

*Worst Forced Meme:* Pants.

*Dumbest Post of the Year: * How to do "L" moves

*King of Procrastination: * statue

Last year's thread.

Please discuss, 
-statue


----------



## flan (Dec 10, 2010)

Dumbest post of the year could be the post count increaser thread in the off topic area



Spoiler



paaaahahahahaha


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

That was indeed an awesome post.
Note - it's funny because it was in the off-topic section, where one does not achieve a higher post count.

If no one else takes this thread, I'll have time until the end of the year, so I'll do the tallying if needed. Unless your idea is just silly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought the funniest thread could have been the 5.76 Last layer skip thread.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

No, there were betters, I'm sure.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 10, 2010)

*Biggest Fanboy:* IamWEB - Anfony fanboy 
*Most Insane Member:* Guimond ^^
*Best Member:* Kirjava
*Most Helpful Member:* MikeHughey
*Best Cubing Idea:* StefanPochmann and tim for dominating the world.
*Most Worsened Noob:* Joey.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2010)

flan said:


> Dumbest post of the year could be the post count increaser thread in the off topic area



I vote that as dumbest thread.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...reaser-thread!&p=462601&viewfull=1#post462601


edit:
another nominee:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...3x3x3-Method-REALLY-FAST!&p=331778#post331778
He tried to parody the OrtegaZB thread and failed hard.


----------



## Meep (Dec 10, 2010)

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*: Meep

Everyone apparently thought I was a little kid with a high voice >_>


----------



## Forte (Dec 10, 2010)

Meep said:


> *Least Similar Online and RL Personas*: Meep
> 
> Everyone apparently thought I was a little kid with a high voice >_>



looolwtf

stfu meep get a deeper voice ):


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2010)

Best Avatar: The Alot invasion 

Collected some of these earlier in the year when I was more active on the forum. I know, I'm making up some categories.

Worst spelling

Most clueless

Most fail-tastic forum game

Most failtastic forum game and most deserved bans
(For the people who weren't around when this happened, the mods went in and gave a 1 day ban for anyone who posted in this thread, both to make the game more authentic and to discourage it from continuing. To our surprise, people continued posting in the thread.)


Spoiler



<+qqwref> it's like if you walk into a room and see 15 dead people
<+qqwref> and you're just like
<+qqwref> nah I'll chill here



Doing it wrong (check out his FMC result)

Most fail-tastic thread

Most lol-tastic thread (this was a followup on a competition thread which got hijacked by a discussion on bagged milk)

Dumbest post

Worst troll: Serbiadude. We couldn't IP ban him either because he was using a proxy. We eventually stopped accepting new forum registrations for a while until we figured he got bored of trying to spam us.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> Best Avatar: The Alot invasion


 
Ha! Yes, the invasion was quite the success.


----------



## Robert-Y (Dec 10, 2010)

Best thread hi-jacker of the year ^


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

I guess I'm not really in the running for nicest member. Oh well at least Mr Stefan is out too.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> Dumbest post


Seconded.




Meep said:


> *Least Similar Online and RL Personas*: Meep
> 
> Everyone apparently thought I was a little kid with a high voice >_>


Everyone? I thought it was just Chris Tran.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a note that the best quote tree category is obselete because there are no more quote trees.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Just a note that the best quote tree category is obselete because there are no more quote trees.


 
I think we have another nominee for dumbest post of the year award.

Read the OP again.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Just a note that the best quote tree category is obselete because there are no more quote trees.


 ahem


statue said:


> Ideas for addition of or removal of a category could be good; for instance, since the removal of the quote tree possibility earlier in the year (easily), our options are limited here.



Edit: ninja'd by Deney.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> I think we have another nominee for dumbest post of the year award.
> 
> Read the OP again.


Missed that, i seem to be very bad at reading everything in the OP's lately.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> Dumbest post


This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> I guess I'm not really in the running for nicest member. Oh well at least Mr Stefan is out too.


 
At first I thought this post was just you having a worse day than usual, but now I understand. You knew these awards were coming, and intentionally dropped this on us so you could win Meanest Member, didn't you?

I might have more votes later, but for now, here's one:
*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*: Dene
He's such a nice guy in person!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicest member : Mr Dene Beardsley 
<3


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

Least Helpful Member - Waffo


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2010)

Best meme: speedcubin. "zeroing" went a bit too far imo.

Funniest thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25034-Your-first-solve (read this first)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

Most deserved ban - Waffo for too many pants


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

There should be an award for most friends, not that I would be close... I haven't made any friends yet.


----------



## Toad (Dec 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Best meme: speedcubin. "zeroing" went a bit too far imo.
> 
> Funniest thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25034-Your-first-solve (read this first)


 


waffle=ijm said:


> Most deserved ban - Waffo for too many pants


 
Agree with all of these ^

Also some kind of award needs to go to Shelley and her Alot drawing skills <3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> There should be an award for most friends, not that I would be close... I haven't made any friends yet.


 
Define 'friend.' I dearly hope you're not referring to speedfacesolvingbook.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, I'm talking about the facebook-like feature which enables users to add people as their "friends". You know that feature that hardly anyone use?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually just accept them because they come and it takes the same time as ignoring them (I hate them being in my notifications forever). I should purge. Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## irontwig (Dec 10, 2010)

Just give all awards to Guimond.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2010)

shelley said:


> Worst spelling


 
I don't even have words to describe how this makes me feel. Neither does he, apparently.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2010)

So uhh hehe, I honestly don't know how I managed to make such an error in the first place. Then to re-check my post and still think nothing was wrong is just :fp.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 10, 2010)

I think we all know what the best troll thread was...


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 10, 2010)

Can we add Best Parent to the list?


----------



## BigGreen (Dec 10, 2010)

Most Improved Noob - waffo


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 10, 2010)

Best signature: Faz's signature back when it was "fastest cuber in Melbourne!" after he first broke the 3x3x3 avg WR.

Most clueless member: Andrew Kang for "you can skip steps in square-1?"


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Can we add Best Parent to the list?


 
no...


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes, but my dad wins.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

Most Similar Online and RL Personas - Waffo.


----------



## Toad (Dec 10, 2010)

joey said:


> Yes, but my dad wins.


 
I vote for Joey's Dad.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2010)

wait. I change my mind and vote for Mike Hughey. Best dad ever


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Most Similar Online and RL Personas - Waffo.


 
Must... resist... cannot...

Most self centered member - you


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 10, 2010)

Johan444 said:


> Most self centered member - you


 
I'd actually vote Kirjava for that. But thanks for the nomination :3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> wait. I change my mind and vote for Mike Hughey. Best dad ever


 
This! Mike is awesome.


----------



## Kian (Dec 10, 2010)

I vote for Mark Reynolds as best dad. I think Mike Hughey is exempt because he's more of a cuber that happens to have kids that cube, not just the dad of a cuber.

Also, Mark Reynolds is the man. (Not that Mike isn't, of course.)


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> At first I thought this post was just you having a worse day than usual, but now I understand. You knew these awards were coming, and intentionally dropped this on us so you could win Meanest Member, didn't you?
> 
> I might have more votes later, but for now, here's one:
> *Least Similar Online and RL Personas*: Dene
> He's such a nice guy in person!


 
Bad day are you kidding? That post was heaps of fun to write. You should know by now I live for nubbait.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol, that post is funny. People need to chill out.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> I vote for Mark Reynolds at best dad. I think Mike Hughey is exempt because he's more of a cuber that happens to have kids that cube, not just the dad of a cuber.
> 
> Also, Mark Reynolds is the man. (Not that Mike isn't, of course.)


 
What about Bob Burton Senior?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I think I could qualify as most improved member. Look at my first threads. I did 28 posts in an hour and like 5-8 threads in an hour. Boy... did I get flamed.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Most deserved ban - Waffo for too many pants


 
DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS DIS.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas* - Me. 
lol. Most people who've meet me would probably agree..
I'll try to add more later.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

*Best Arguing* Stefan Pochman, followed by either a tie or second place, qqwerf.


*Best Member (overall)*Mike H.

*Most Intelligent Member*Stefan Pochman and qqwerf

*Nicest Member*Mike H

*Funniest Member*Waffo


*Best Troll*TheRubiksGod

*Biggest Postwhore*...Take a wild guess.

*Most Insane Member*Waffo

*Most Improved Noob*

*Most Deserved Ban*

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*

*Best Signature*Shelly

*Best Thread Title* Anything Shelly has made changes too.

*Best Thread*One Answer Question Thread

*Worst Cubing Idea*OrtegaZB


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Biggest Postwhore* - I think this says enough:





*Best Troll* - This guy:


----------



## musicninja17 (Dec 11, 2010)

Funniest post should go to Waffo and his syrup comment.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


>


I second this.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 11, 2010)

Least Helpful Member: Waffo "in his other pants"
Best troll: Kirjava (how can he troll for so long and never get teh ban hamer? The best trolls are the intelligent ones)
Most insane member: Guimond
Biggest postwhore: TK 421 
Most deserved a ban: TK 421
Most deserving of (another) ban: TK 421
worst arguing: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25218-No-more-spoilers-in-signatures.
Best thread: cubecast thread
Worst thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...he-silicone-that-beats-all-exsisting-silicone.
Most Clueless Member: The Rubik's God


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Least Helpful Member: Waffo "in his other pants"
> Best troll: Kirjava (how can he troll for so long and never get teh ban hamer? The best trolls are the intelligent ones)
> Most insane member: Guimond
> Biggest postwhore: TK 421
> ...


 
Is there something personal between you and him/her?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Is this something personakl between you and him/her?


 
Nope. Am I not allowed to vote with what I view to be the truth?


----------



## Meep (Dec 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Everyone? I thought it was just Chris Tran.



Well not 'everyone,' but there were more than just Chris Tran. =P


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Nope. Am I not allowed to vote with what I view to be the truth?


 
Nono. Just asking.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Least Helpful Member: Waffo "in his other pants"


That's not what the phrase was, see my sig.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 11, 2010)

Spoiler



*Best Post (overall)*

*Funnniest Post*

*Worst Post*

*Best Arguing*

*Worst Arguing*

*Best Member (overall)*

*Most Intelligent Member*

*Meanest Member*

*Nicest Member*

*Most Helpful Member* Chris Hardwick

*Least Helpful Member*

*Funniest Member* Stefan

*Most Clueless Member*

*Best Troll*

*Best Troll Thread*

*Worst Troll*

*Worst Troll Thread*

*Biggest Postwhore*

*Most Insane Member* Gaetan Guimond (Hope i spelled that right)

*Worst Grammar* HavoCentral

*Most Improved Noob* 

*Least Improved Noob*

*Most Worsened Noob*

*Most Deserved Ban*

*Most Deserving of a Ban* guinepigsrock

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*

*Best Signature*

*Worst Signature*

*Best Avatar*

*Worst Avatar*

*Best Thread Title*

*Worst Thread Title*

*Best Thread* 
*Worst Thread*

*Best Cubing Idea*

*Worst Cubing Idea*

*Dumbest Post of the Year*


More when i find them.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe "Best meme" and "Worst meme attempts"?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2010)

We need to make up a category specifically so shelley's Alot drawings can win it.



Sa967St said:


> Funniest thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25034-Your-first-solve (read this first)


oh god this



Sa967St said:


> Best signature: Faz's signature back when it was "fastest cuber in Melbourne!" after he first broke the 3x3x3 avg WR.


I also liked "Australian Multi-BLD champion!".



fazdad said:


> Can we add Best Parent to the list?


Careful. Mike Hughey is tough competition. Very tough competition.



Whyusosrs? said:


> Most deserved a ban: TK 421


QFT as hell


----------



## Truncator (Dec 11, 2010)

Best Member (overall): Waffo


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Look around on here: 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23921-Roux-fridrich-or-zz/page24
There were some funny and dumb posts there.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 11, 2010)

Spoiler



*Best Post (overall)

Funnniest Post

Worst Post

Best Arguing

Worst Arguing

Best Member (overall)

Most Intelligent Member: Stefan Pochmann or qq

Meanest Member

Nicest MemberMike Hughey

Most Helpful Member: Chris Hardwick

Least Helpful Member: Waffo and his pants suggesting Roux to everything

Funniest Member: Shelly/David Woner/Kirjava

Most Clueless Member: TK 421

Best Troll: goatesforeverHis troll threads actually stick and people play along

Best Troll Thread: Speedcubin'

Worst Troll: TheRubiksGod

Worst Troll Thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22521-HELP-PLEASE&highlight=Speedcubin

Biggest Postwhore: Phoenix
 
Most Insane Member: Guimond...hands down

Worst Grammar

Most Improved Noob

Least Improved Noob

Most Worsened Noob

Most Deserved Ban: TheRubiksGod

Most Deserving of a Ban: TheRubiksGod for being annoying/clueless

Least Similar Online and RL Personas: 

Best Signature

Worst Signature

Best Avatar: The Alots!

Worst Avatar

Best Thread Title: Any title Shelly changes. Ex. "Please excuse the dumbassery within.

Worst Thread Title

Best Thread: Speedcubin'

Worst Thread: Post count increaser thread in off topic

Best Cubing Idea: 

Worst Cubing Idea

Dumbest Post of the Year: How to do "L" moves. *



I'll post more later.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Waffo is always funny.


----------



## Logan (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> *Biggest Postwhore* - I think this says enough:


Oh, come on guys. Ranzha's not THAT bad!


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Best Arguing*-Pochmann

*Worst Arguing*

*Best Member (overall)*-Chris Hardwick

*Most Intelligent Member*qqref

*Meanest Member* -Dene (refer to the thread of the 11 year old cuber going to his first competition)

*Nicest Member*

*Most Helpful Member*-Statue

*Least Helpful Member*

*Funniest Member*-Waffo

*Most Clueless Member*-RubiksGod

*Best Troll*-RubiksGod

*Best Troll Thread*

*Worst Troll* RubiksGod

*Worst Troll Thread*5.78 LL skip

*Biggest Postwhore* ~Phoenix Death~

*Most Insane Member*

*Worst Grammar* Any noob

*Most Improved Noob*

*Least Improved Noob*

*Most Worsened Noob*

*Most Deserved Ban* Waffo with his pants.

*Most Deserving of a Ban* Kirjava

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*

*Best Signature*

*Worst Signature*

*Best Avatar*

*Worst Avatar*

*Best Thread Title*

*Worst Thread Title*

*Best Thread*

*Worst Thread*

*Best Cubing Idea*

*Worst Cubing Idea* OrtegaZB

*Dumbest Post of the Year*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 11, 2010)

Postwhore = me. (I am not proud of this, by the way)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 11, 2010)

Best dancer - John BRechon.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> *Biggest Postwhore* - I think this says enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah... about that...
Alright I don't know where to find the picture.
I... I filled the... umm... the fr---front p-p-page...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yeah... about that...
> Alright I don't know where to find the picture.
> I... I filled the... umm... the fr---front p-p-page...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Best dancer - John BRechon.


 
*Ahem*




I'm back


----------



## christamanas (Dec 11, 2010)

A+


----------



## bicmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

Dene said:


> Bad day are you kidding? That post was heaps of fun to write. You should know by now I live for nubbait.



Yeah, that post was the absolute height of hilarity. I'm assuming you're a child when I say that. I sincerely hope you're not considered an adult by any legal definition, it's just sad then.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Best dancer - John *Tamanas*.


ftfy


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> *Least Similar Online and RL Personas* - Me.
> lol. Most people who've meet me would probably agree..
> I'll try to add more later.



I haven't met you but I have to ask, do you strike up intelligent, thought-provoking conversations in person?



Cyrus C. said:


> Best dancer - John *Bananas*.


 
ftfy


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 11, 2010)

Best Member (overall) - Mike Hughey?

Most Intelligent Member - qqwref

Most Helpful Member - Mike Hughey or cmhardw

Biggest Postwhore - CubesOfTheWorld or Alcuber (38 posts in his first day)

Best Avatar - for a single avatar, Dene


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Best dancer - John *Bananas*.
> ...


You obviously haven't danced with Shelley.

On the subject of Shelley, we cannot forget Alot of Awesome in the best thread of the year. There is no way anything else should even be considered. 

EDIT: For best cubing idea, I vote qq for Sortega! (Which looks much cooler with an exclamation mark like Yahoo!) But I'm biased.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2010)

*Most Helpful Member*
Chris Hardwick, Stefan Pochmann.

*Least Helpful Member*
xb27. Lol, I'm kidding about this one. Things take time, you know?

*Most Clueless Member*
oprah62 (At the beginnings of his trolldom), MEn, BN.

*Best Troll
*Edward 
*Best Troll Thread*
This was pretty win for awhile. Then it kinda died. But still, it deserves recognition.

*Worst Troll*
Ranzha V. Emodrach. Seriously.

*Biggest Postwhore*
Ranzha V. Emodrach. How'd I end up with over 700 posts?!

*Most Improved Noob*
Edward...?

*Most Deserved Ban*
oprah62

*Least Similar Online and RL Personas*
Chris Bird. For srs. He's a great guy. Fun to chat with. And to eat donuts next to. That was fun.

*Best Avatar*
goatseforever. Never fails to please.

*Worst Thread Title*
"Help." (If any.)

*Best Cubing Idea*
Stefan + Tim in REAL MAN'S TEAM BLD.

*Worst Cubing Idea*
Giving Andrew Kang a Skewb, maybe.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> *Best Troll Thread*
> This was pretty win for awhile. Then it kinda died. But still, it deserves recognition.


Looking at pages 4 and 5 of that thread, I understand why they killed quote trees.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 11, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Looking at pages 4 and 5 of that thread, I understand why they killed quote trees.


 
The bad thing is for me, I set pages to have 20 posts each. Oh, the loading time. Oh, the lag.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

So where's Harris Karsch coming to defend his dancing title from the Johns?


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2010)

bicmedic said:


> Yeah, that post was the absolute height of hilarity. I'm assuming you're a child when I say that. I sincerely hope you're not considered an adult by any legal definition, it's just sad then.


 
Not a child, and an adult by any legal definition in most countries, if not all (can't confirm that). No no, I am just an extremely sadistic, cruel, cold hearted guy with no respect for people who think that they can get away with making excuses for their stupidity in advance when they know they are going to be stupid.


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *Best Arguing* Stefan Pochman, followed by either a tie or second place, qqwerf.
> 
> 
> *Best Member (overall)*Mike H.
> ...


 

Funniest member Waffo, since when?


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2010)

waaaat

Waffo is damn funny.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 11, 2010)

Waffle has his moments, but most of the times it's meh.

I still miss Rabid from back when he started posting (pre-2010)


----------



## Shortey (Dec 11, 2010)

Dumbest topic: WTF? L moves?


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 11, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Dumbest topic: WTF? L moves?


 
haha agreed.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2010)

Can we add this category just so people do not forget about a certain person?
Most absent super moderator with > 5000 posts


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> Funniest member Waffo, since when?


 
...How could you even QUESTION that?


----------



## Toad (Dec 11, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> Can we add this category just so people do not forget about a certain person?
> Most absent super moderator with > 5000 posts


 
Most missed: AvG.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Most missed: AvG.


 
<3 He came back just in time for the Battle of Hogwarts.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> <3 He came back just in time for the Battle of Hogwarts.


 
sorry, I am a lover, not a fighter. Although "love is a battlefield" and I'll keep fighting there


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 11, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> Funniest member Waffo, since when?


 
Since same thing happened to him with some other pants.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 11, 2010)

New one:
*Person who wants to become and tries to be a mod* - Ranzha


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> New one:
> *Person who wants andto become and tries to be a mod* - Ranzha


 
Sorry, but no. He may lurk a lot...I mean A LOT, but that shows nothing.


----------



## Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> New one:
> *Person who wants to become and tries to be a mod* - Ranzha


 
No, Ranzha just lurks alot and doesn't make posts without thinking for a long time about them.


----------



## Meep (Dec 11, 2010)

Most deserving of a BAN B)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

This might be able to win something (see this thread):



Baian Liu said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > Stefan said:
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Dumbest topic: WTF? L moves?


 
I don't know... "PLL for All 4 corners diagonal swap. Edges are Perfect!" was pretty bad...
I thought he was trolling, but it turned out otherwise >_>


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> This might be able to win something (see this thread):


At first i was like, wut, and then it was like .


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 12, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I don't know... "PLL for All 4 corners diagonal swap. Edges are Perfect!" was pretty bad...
> I thought he was trolling, but it turned out otherwise >_>


 
that's pretty bad, but I still think the "Let's increase our post count" in the off topic section was the worst.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 12, 2010)

I *NOM*inate myself as cake. B)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I *NOM*inate myself as cake. B)


 
Whatever happened to Least Helpful Member, pancake?


----------



## Carrot (Dec 12, 2010)

I nominate myself as the Odder =D


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...for-themselves&p=486830&viewfull=1#post486830

That was lols.

I'm not sure if Guimond should keep the most insane member title, he actually made a coherant post this year.

I nominate notUSA 

Also rethinking the cube for one of the bad awards.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

Most unbelievable thread.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24287-Andrew-Kang-BRIND-SUCCESSU


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Most unbelievable thread.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24287-Andrew-Kang-BRIND-SUCCESSU


 
YES. A MILLION TIMES YES.

Wait, has everyone forgotten about the "speedcubin" thread?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Wait, has everyone forgotten about the "speedcubin" thread?


nope:


Sa967St said:


> Best meme: speedcubin. "zeroing" went a bit too far imo.





What about this?


Mike Hughey said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > What is this Skewb nonsense?
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 12, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nope:


 
Othanks! =D


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 12, 2010)

Best Troll: Anthony for his amazing BLD progress
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23971-OH-YES!-I-DID-IT!

lolthread of the year?:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24383-CubeCast-Poll-Do-you-wipe-sitting-or-standing


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2010)

Best Post:

<3 Quad


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 18, 2010)

Most insane member; notUSA


----------



## Your Mother (Dec 18, 2010)

Would I get a troll related award if I told you the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...

EDIT: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...

EDIT2: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...


----------



## flan (Dec 18, 2010)

Your Mother said:


> Would I get a troll related award if I told you the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...
> 
> EDIT: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...
> 
> EDIT2: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...


 
no you wouldn't


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

Your Mother said:


> Would I get a troll related award if I told you the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...
> 
> EDIT: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...
> 
> EDIT2: ...about when I got a troll award by asking if I would get a troll related award if i told them the story...


 

That was the second stupidest post I have ever seen. I don't want it to be the stupidest because if it was the stupidest then you would get a vote for a forum award.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 19, 2010)

shelley said:


> Most lol-tastic thread (this was a followup on a competition thread which got hijacked by a discussion on bagged milk)


 
This


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 19, 2010)

Best (?) Title:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23344-VERY-WANT-blue-maru-4x4x4&p=436060#post436060


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

Most definitely the best. FO SHO.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Most definitely the best. FO SHO.


 
Did you end up getting a blue 4x4 that you very wanted?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope. I still want one, though. It just looks so cool. Blue... <3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Nope. I still want one, though. It just looks so cool. Blue... <3


 
Cewb Depoh


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Cewb Depoh


 
what about them? They don't have blue maru 4x4x4s. In fact they don't have Maru 4x4x4s. Besides, I want it pre-owned that way it is already broken in and delicious.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> what about them? They don't have blue maru 4x4x4s. In fact they don't have Maru 4x4x4s.


Because it's illegal.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 19, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> what about them? They don't have blue maru 4x4x4s. In fact they don't have Maru 4x4x4s. Besides, I want it pre-owned that way it is already broken in and delicious.


 
I hear you can order special cubes from there.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2010)

How could we forget this?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20769-hello-im-new-here

Best failben moment perhaps?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> How could we forget this?
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20769-hello-im-new-here
> 
> Best failben moment perhaps?


 
Been looking for that!!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Ben looking for that!!!


Fixed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 20, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Fixed


 
LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm not sure where this would go but it's definitely the worst of something.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25064-THE-CUBE-GOD-NEEDS-SOME-HELP!-HELP-MAH


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2010)

Most carried-away discussion?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...irl-throw-puppies-in-a-river-and-film-herself


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 22, 2010)

There's no award listed for worst spelling, but if it is included in Worst Grammar, I would have to say this. That post rendered me speechless with poor-spelling-induced rage for several minutes. I still don't think I've fully recovered. At least though's sounds like the word that was meant to be said. 

Most clueless: If you ask me, these two are tied.

I don't care what this wins, but it should win something.

Best post: This or this.

Most misinformed?


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2010)

LMAO how did I miss that super hybrid thread? First few replies were hilarious.


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 22, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> I don't know... "PLL for All 4 corners diagonal swap. Edges are Perfect!" was pretty bad...
> I thought he was trolling, but it turned out otherwise >_>



absolutely agreed hands down


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2010)

Best Signature: Bence "I use CFO/P for 7x7"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Dec 22, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Best Signature: Bence "I use CFO/P for 7x7"


 
Yeah that signature is a win.  

For all who doesn't know the obvious meaning: Bence technically broke the 7x7x7 single 3 times (WCA recognizes only 2, because 2 of them happened to be in the same round) and for the 3 solves he had 2 PLL and 1 OLL skip, so he only broke WRs with skips.  CFOP stands for *C*ross*, F*2L, *O*LL, *P*LL, so he uses either OLL or PLL after reduction. I really don't know why I explained this with all the details, I guess I am bored at my office. 

Also Bence should recieve a "Least helpful member" award with probably the highest 'letting you know that you are stupid and slow'/post ratio aorund here.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 22, 2010)

Best Idea:


Odder said:


> It should be 0th place on the world rank list, just so other people has a chance to be number 1 =D



It was posted in a thread for Feliks's 8.52 former WR average.


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Also Bence should recieve a "Least helpful member" award with probably the highest 'letting you know that you are stupid and slow'/post ratio aorund here.


 
This, but he did help people by telling them that Rubik's 5x5's are good for memo.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 25, 2010)

You've obviously never seen my nudes.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2010)

Best quote tree:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-with-VIP-view&p=449814&viewfull=1#post449814


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 25, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Best quote tree:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-with-VIP-view&p=449814&viewfull=1#post449814


 
or you could just use petrus.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 25, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> or you could just use petrus.


 
That was from 2009.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 25, 2010)

Worst Thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26331-I-am-going-to-make-a-speed-cube-store


----------



## Meep (Dec 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Worst Thread:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?26331-I-am-going-to-make-a-speed-cube-store


 
Wtf that's an awesome thread


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Meep said:


> Wtf that's an awesome thread


 
It was funny I admit, though it doesn't even come close to winning an award of any sorts.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2010)

Smerbia should get an award somewhere.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Smerbia should get an award somewhere.


-It's not 2010
-It hasn't been used much this year, at least that I've seen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 26, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> -It's not 2010


 
My bad, thought it was more recent.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 26, 2010)

most deserved ban: ben1996123 when he was banned because Thom said on Cubecast that he wanted him to be banned the most


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> most deserved ban: ben1996123 when he was banned because Thom said on Cubecast that he wanted him to be banned the most


 
Going to my iPod RIGHT NAO


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> *Biggest Postwhore* ~Phoenix Death~


 


~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Going to my iPod RIGHT NAO


 
I know posts don't count toward post count here.... but still.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> I know posts don't count toward post count here.... but still.


 
Wut.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 26, 2010)

your avatar has chicken pox.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> your avatar has chicken pox.


 
A lot of heart-broken.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 26, 2010)

Sexiest non-WEB member: Anthony
Blackest member: IamWEB
Funniest Post: Not this one
Funnest Thread: En Guide
The previous nominee: also wins shortest lived meme


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Sexiest non-WEB member: *Anthony*
> Blackest member: IamWEB
> Funniest Post: Not this one
> Funnest Thread: En Guide
> The previous nominee: also wins shortest lived meme


 
Definitely.


----------



## Logan (Dec 26, 2010)

Biggest postwhore: ~Phoenix Death~
42 posts in the past 21 hours.... really?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> *Biggest Postwhore* - I think this says enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


TheMachanga said:


> I second this.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> *Best Arguing*-Pochmann
> 
> *Biggest Postwhore* ~Phoenix Death~


 


Logan said:


> Biggest postwhore: ~Phoenix Death~
> 42 posts in the past 21 hours.... really?



Yeah...I think I pretty much have it.


----------



## shelley (Dec 26, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> -It's not 2010
> -It hasn't been used much this year, at least that I've seen.


 
Smerbia's only role in 2010 was to provoke the wrath of CrazySerbiaTroll. We considered deleting the article from the Speedsolving Wiki to prevent the constant vandalism, so in anticipation of that, I submitted it to Urban Dictionary.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

<3


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

From the X-Cube preorder thread..



TheJCube said:


> $43?! So be it, I guess. I want to have one before I go to UIUC Spring 2011.
> *Too bad my parents are saving up money to pay for a medical bill. :fp*



:fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 27, 2010)

Why is that fail? What if he doesn't have money and his parents don't to spend money on hobbies when they have real bills to pay <_<.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Why is that fail? What if he doesn't have money and his parents don't to spend money on hobbies when they have real bills to pay <_<.


 
It's a fail because he adds the facepalm implying that medical bills are less important than cubes.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 27, 2010)

because he is implying that medical bills are not important.

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> It's a fail because he adds the facepalm implying that medical bills are less important than cubes.


 And he said "too bad".


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 27, 2010)

I would like to create a new award "Most attractive cuber" this could be "Most attractive cuber according to Emily"
Anyway I nominate Hubi and David Woner.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> most deserved ban: ben1996123 when he was banned because Thom said on Cubecast that he wanted him to be banned the most


 
That was not the reason. The timing was coincidental.


----------



## Edward (Dec 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Sexiest non-WEB member: Anthony
> *Blackest member: IamWEB*
> Funniest Post: Not this one
> Funnest Thread: En Guide
> The previous nominee: also wins shortest lived meme


 
Dang, I thought for sure...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 27, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Sexiest non-WEB member: Anthony
> Blackest member: *jtjogobonito*
> Funniest Post: Not this one
> Funnest Thread: En Guide
> The previous nominee: also wins shortest lived meme


 
Fixed.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm surprised to see no "Joey Gouly" award.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I'm surprised to see no "Joey Gouly" award.


 
I nominate J`ey Halfbeard.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

I nominate Ranzha fo' FUnniest member runner-up. He's always outgoing and joking around, unless someone is being retarded.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

Worst cubing idea and most clueless member goes to this:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...bly-the-Fastest-Almost-Not-Really-Magic-Solve


----------



## BigSams (Dec 29, 2010)

Hairiest member: me


----------



## TMOY (Dec 30, 2010)

This hread definitely deserves some kind of award, but I'm not sure of which one.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

TMOY said:


> This hread definitely deserves some kind of award, but I'm not sure of which one.


 
I didn't miss the action. It's a math thread now.


----------



## keemy (Dec 30, 2010)

TMOY said:


> This hread definitely deserves some kind of award, but I'm not sure of which one.


 
"Most well rounded and preservering in the face of many spammers." Accept the mystery.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2010)

Not everyone will understand this post by Zhizhou Zhang, but it's pretty funny for those who do.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...th-roux-method&p=473401&viewfull=1#post473401


Spoiler



"3" is pronounced "san" in Chinese (and also in Japanese), so saying 3q sounds like "san-kyu", which is like "thank you" with an east Asian accent. It's also lolzy that the OP used it casually, forgetting that not everyone on the speedsolving forum knows Chinese.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Not everyone will understand this post by Zhizhou Zhang, but it's pretty funny for those who do.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...th-roux-method&p=473401&viewfull=1#post473401
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have guessed that either


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> I wouldn't have guessed that either


Brah got it, then I did too soon after.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...th-roux-method&p=473614&viewfull=1#post473614


----------



## TMOY (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, Saint-Cloud for explaining this !


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 31, 2010)

Btw, I haven't forgotten about this thread. Stuff will be done.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 31, 2010)

Nicest member: Stefan Pochman

PS: I got the 3q post immediately, because I also uses that slang sometimes.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> That was from 2009.


 
Was it really? Wowww


----------



## Faz (Jan 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Not everyone will understand this post by Zhizhou Zhang, but it's pretty funny for those who do.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...th-roux-method&p=473401&viewfull=1#post473401
> 
> 
> ...


 
I can't work out ni-rabbit.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Worst Post should go to number1failure for that thread where he asked his mom for vasaline and silicone and then he treated her like a slave. Can't find the thread, though.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Worst Post should go to number1failure for that thread where he asked his mom for vasaline and silicone and then he treated her like a slave. Can't find the thread, though.


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ot-lube-quot-thing.&highlight=hate+lube+thing

Here it is.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 1, 2011)

To make this more interesting, I think the winners of the 'negative' awards should be banned for a certain amount of time. Who's with me?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 1, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> To make this more interesting, I think the winners of the 'negative' awards should be banned for a certain amount of time. Who's with me?


 
Sounds like a plan. 

That is, of course, if they haven't been banned already.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 1, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> To make this more interesting, I think the winners of the 'negative' awards should be banned for a certain amount of time. Who's with me?


THIS THIS THIS +1000000000000000000


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> THIS THIS THIS +1000000000000000000


 
I don't think you should be supporting this so hard ;-;

I have no nominations D:


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 1, 2011)

Edward said:


> I have no nominations D:


 
Surprised?


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

oprah62 said:


> Surprised?


 
Oh, I worded that wrong. I meant like, I have nothing to nominate lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> To make this more interesting, I think the winners of the 'negative' awards should be banned for a certain amount of time. Who's with me?


 
How would that help at all? I can already see it
Banned
Reason for Ban: Winning a Negative Award
Ban Lifted: When the next Forum Awards come.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How would that help at all? I can already see it
> Banned
> Reason for Ban: Winning a Negative Award
> Ban Lifted: When the next Forum Awards come.


 Well first of all you might get banned. :tu


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2011)

Perhaps one of the most useful threads of 2010:

"Random cubing discussion"


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2011)

One of the funniest posts I've seen this year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...mber-27th-2010&p=504460&viewfull=1#post504460



Cashuzz said:


> guys,
> i just ordered from lightake and now all the cubes are gone.
> what happened?






Stefan said:


> So YOU are the moron who bought all their remaining cubes?!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 6, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Perhaps one of the most useful threads of 2010:
> 
> "Random cubing discussion"


 I would to politely disagree. I think the One Answer Question is 


Robert-Y said:


> One of the funniest posts I've seen this year: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...mber-27th-2010&p=504460&viewfull=1#post504460


 
Pffffffffffttttttttttt...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 6, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I would to politely disagree. I think the One Answer Question is


OAQT was created quite a while ago. '08 I think.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 6, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> OAQT was created quite a while ago. '08 I think.


 
And it wasn't useful in 2010?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 6, 2011)

Stefan said:


> And it wasn't useful in 2010?


 
And will be in 2012.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think a longstanding tradition such as the Accomplishment Thread or OAQT should be considered for a 2010 thread award, unless it was way better at that award in this year than it was in previous years.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 6, 2011)

Has there been any preliminary decision-making yet?
I can't wait to find out these results. =3


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 15, 2011)

Nomination of this post to post #22 for Best Arguing.
The thread title itself:Worst Cubing Idea


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2011)

I nominate everyone in the IRC chat for "kinda lazy forum members of 2011".


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 15, 2011)

qqwref said:


> I nominate everyone in the IRC chat for "kinda lazy forum members of 2011".


 
YESSSSSSSS 

anyway, I vote Waffo for funniest member.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Nomination of this post to post #22 for Best Arguing.
> The thread title itself:Worst Cubing Idea


 _Some _moderator decided it wasn't very appropiate. The last post is now #21. Anyone that wants to make this confusing and post a new #22?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> _Some _moderator decided it wasn't very appropiate. The last post is now #21. Anyone that wants to make this confusing and post a new #22?


 
D:


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm just wondering, is statue going to be the one updating it, or will it be hijacked?


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 13, 2011)

Erm, update?


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 15, 2011)

lilkdub503 said:


> Erm, update?



this.


----------



## Kian (Feb 15, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Btw, I haven't forgotten about this thread. Stuff will be done.


 
Really crapped the bed on this one, huh?


----------



## ianography (Feb 15, 2011)

For worst troll, I nominate goatseforever.

For best signature, I nominate ElectricDoodie.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 15, 2011)

Best troll ever: Stachu for this thread. gg


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2011)

sup, guise?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 15, 2011)

Kian said:


> Really crapped the bed on this one, huh?


 
Give him a break, he's busy preparing to be in Martha Stewart's audience.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Give him a break, he's busy preparing to be in Martha Stewart's audience.


 Exactly this.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 15, 2011)

ianography said:


> For worst troll, I nominate goatseforever.
> 
> For best signature, I nominate ElectricDoodie.


 
Oh, I'm sorry, are you still mad at me for this?


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 16, 2011)

goatseforever said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, are you still mad at me for this?



As I voted in my first post: goatseforever for best troll!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 18, 2011)

yayyyy!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2011)

I got postwhore.
I feel loved.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 18, 2011)

The Mike Hughey award goes to Mike Hughey. How appropriate. 
Speedcubin'. :tu
Speednubin'.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 18, 2011)

This forum has improved my grammar and spelling a lot.


----------



## goatseforever (Feb 18, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> This forum has improved my grammar and spelling *alot.*



Fixed.


----------

